
How Verizon’s $9bn media bet became almost worthless - yazr
https://www.ft.com/content/62e4f3be-fd91-11e8-aebf-99e208d3e521
======
yazr
Why on earth would anyone try to buy the Yahoos of the world for a 10-digit
sums ?

How does a deal like this take place ? Its bizarre

